# Intel's Atom Vs Dual Core Vs Alternatives



## aquafin (Jul 18, 2010)

Intel Atom Vs ???
A Performance Balance

Hi Folks,

I am willing to assemble a new desktop computer, probably for the intensive programming apps I use on my current AMD Athlon64 3800+.
I already got a spare monitor, a 1TB HDD (yes thats 1000GB, 7200RPM, Western Digital which was not compatable with my current system, so is hidden in my locker without any use, more info google "WD10EARS"),a 1GB DDR 2 RAM(possibly getting from a friend).
Now, my preffered OS will be Linux (Red Hat), or Solaris.
I will be performing only those tasks which I perform on this current systems, so instead of comparing Atom with Core 2 Duo, which most tech sites have done, lets compare it with my old AMD processor.
Please put your views further, which core I should prefer, and if any easy alternative is available in the market. What I am considering is wraping the whole computer below Rs 6000.


----------



## SlashDK (Jul 18, 2010)

please fill this form so we can understand your problem better-


1.   What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to  say  multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of  systems  are capable of doing that)
A:
2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving  similar better  performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A:
3. What is  your MAX budget?
A:
4. Planning to overclock? 
A:
5. Which OS  are you planning to use?
A:
6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A:
7.  What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the  screen you want?
A:
8. How would you rate your  hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10?  (1 being the lowest, 5 being  you are somewhat in sync with the current  performers and 10 being the  highest)
A:
9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done  by an  assembler? 
A:
10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A:
11.  Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof"  configurations?
A:
12.  Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include  in  this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A:
13. Which city do you live in and  are you open to buying from shops  from other city/states?
A:
14. Mention  any other points if deemed necessary
A:


----------

